# 20" Steppenwolf Little Wolf - ein Optimierungsthread



## 6ix-pack (7. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hier wird ein neues Kidsbike in 20" aufgebaut. Die Ablöse für das 16" BMW Kidsbike, was zum 5. Geburtstag unseres Sprösslings im Sommer einen Nachfolger bekommt!

Das Rad - ein Steppenwolf Little Wolf - wurde von einem Kindergartenfreund übernommen. 

Hier also die Ausgangsbasis für die Optimierung:




Aktuelle wird mit der billigsten (?) Shimano-Schaltung geschaltet, die muss bleischwer sein - aber dazu später mehr...




Cooles Detail: gegen abspringende Ketten, hier auch schon in irgendeinem Thread gesehen, aber bei Steppenwolf war das Serie - das gefällt...




Wiegt so wie oben: 10,1 kg!  

Meine 2do-Liste:

Optische Aufwertung:
Die Optik gefällt mir gar nicht: diese schrecklichen Aufkleber müssen ab, damit es etwas ruhiger & schöner zum anschauen wird!

Das Rad soll leichter werden - einige Teile sehen schon direkt bleischwer aus. 
Beim Budget bin ich allerdings nicht so offen wie bei den anderen Bikes im Stall, da die Anwesenheitszeit doch wohl nur sehr begrenzt sein wird.

Da ich hier im Kinderbike-Unterforum schon eine Weile mitlese und mir die wichtigsten Sachen schon rausgesucht habe, werde ich erstmal mit zerlegen & wiegen beginnen...



Gruß
6ix-pack


----------



## trifi70 (7. April 2014)

Wenns noch einigermaßen im Originalzustand ist, geht das Gewicht doch in Ordnung. Schöne Farbe, vermutlich sind die störenden Aufkleber unter Lack? Der Pizzaschneider hat sicher mehr Übergewicht als das Schaltwerk, staune dass das Tourney diesen Sprung schaffen soll.  Kenne die Dinger nur als sau unpräzise...

Interessanter Fuhrpark, werden die Rev-X noch bewegt? Ich hätt da Bedenken, weil es eine Reihe von bösen Unfällen zumindest mit der RR-Version gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6ix-pack (7. April 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wenns noch einigermaßen im Originalzustand ist, geht das Gewicht doch in Ordnung. Schöne Farbe, vermutlich sind die störenden Aufkleber unter Lack?



Ja leider, d.h. der Lack wird auch weichen müssen... 



trifi70 schrieb:


> Der Pizzaschneider hat sicher mehr Übergewicht als das Schaltwerk, staune dass das Tourney diesen Sprung schaffen soll.  Kenne die Dinger nur als sau unpräzise...


Also die Schaltung ging schon wirklich gut - bin das Radl natürlich Probe gefahren  Aber das Schaltwerk wird getauscht gegen eins was hier rumliegt.



trifi70 schrieb:


> Interessanter Fuhrpark, werden die Rev-X noch bewegt? Ich hätt da Bedenken, weil es eine Reihe von bösen Unfällen zumindest mit der RR-Version gab.


Danke, ja die werden ab und an mal ausgeführt, aber keine größeren Belastungen, eher Touren-Kategorie Forstautobahn - gibt es im Sauerland zu Hauf. Die Bilder von gebrochenen Rev-X kenne ich auch. Da passe ich schon auf... 

Viele Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## trifi70 (7. April 2014)

Habs befürchtet, schade um den Lack bzw. die Farbe...

Würde die Kassette (oder ist es Schraubkranz??) auch tauschen, da kannst Du sicher 100g sparen. Aber Du wolltest eh zerlegen und wiegen. Istn guter Anfang.


----------



## baben (7. April 2014)

Hi,

ich mache mal keinen neuen Thread auf sondern erlaube mir hier eine Frage zu ergänzen. 

Ich suche für ein 20' Cube eine passende Schaltung. Ich habe von der alten Gripshift schon auf Trigger gewechselt, richtig zufrieden bin ich aber noch nicht. Ich überlege jetzt evtl. doch nochmal gute Sram Griffe zu nehmen und würde dann gleich auf ein passendes 9fach wechseln wollen. 

Was wäre da zu empfehlen?

Gruß Marco


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 6ix-pack (8. April 2014)

Als nächstes wollte ich wissen, was die einzelnen Teile so wiegen. Also Radl zerlegt und geprüft, wo sich die "Dickmacher" verstecken.

Hier die Liste mit einigen Überraschungen:

Rahmen: 1672 g  




Gabel: 1059 g 




Hinterrad komplett: 




Vorderrad (Nabe/Speichen/Felge komplett):




Reifen: 




Schnellspanner vorne: 




Kurbel + Kettenblatt + Bash:




Innenlager: 




Wellgo Pedale: (wow - leicht! )




Kettenfixierung vorne: (cool, das daran sofort gedacht wurde! )




Schaltwerk: 




Kette:




Shimano RevoShift 7-fach rechts:




Griffe: 




Tektro V-Brakes:




Tektro V-Brake-Hebel:




Lenker: die größte Frechheit!!   Da ist ein Baseballschläger leichter...




Vorbau: zusammengebratener Klumpen Metall 




Steuersatz: 




Sattelklemme: 




Sattelstütze: 




Sattel: 




Bei Lenker & Vorbau habe ich mich am meisten gewundert.
Wie können die Hersteller so bleischwere Teile an ein Kinderrad bauen, wo doch der Wareneinsatz für leichtere Teile gleich oder ungleich höher wäre (Alulenker anstatt Stahl/Wasserrohr-Lenker mit 520mm: 426g).
So wiegt die gesamte Vorbau-/Lenker-Einheit sage und schreibe 706g!!! 

Also - da gibt es noch was zu optimieren - sowohl optisch, als auch beim Gewicht.
Ich verabschiede mich innerlich schon einmal von ein paar Teilen aus meiner (Classic-)Wühlkiste, die wohl dafür drauf gehen werden.
Anhand der Smileys seht ihr schon, was sich wohl verabschieden wird.

- Hat von euch auch schonmal jemand diese Art der Bestandsaufnahme gemacht?

Ich bin etwas sprachlos...

Hier geht's bald weiter

Viele Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## Roelof (8. April 2014)

diese Einzelteil-Auflistung vom Komplettrad gab es schon ein paar mal, mit ähnlichen Ergebnissen, allerdings war meißt auch die Kurbel deutlich schwerer (Cube, ältere Islas). 

Das war für mich DER Grund, warum ich von Grund auf selbst aufbauen wollte. 

Aus den anderen Threads und auch aus eigener Erfahrung: Die Gabel wird für dich wohl das größte Problem werden, fürchte ich. Dazu gibt es für mich 3 vernünftige Ansätze - entweder selber eine leichte, große Gabel kürzen, oder mittelleichte Alu-Gabel bei einem der besseren Hersteller organisieren oder aber bei den Tschinesen ordern und gute Nerven wegen Versand und Zoll haben... (meine Disc-only Vollcarbon-Forke wog original und ungkürzt übrigens ganz genau 425g)


----------



## 6ix-pack (8. April 2014)

Hallo Roelof,

danke für den Hinweis. Ja, die Kurbel ist sogar ganz in Ordnung vom Gewicht her.

Bei der Gabel fürchte ich, wird es erstmal bei der eingebauten Gabel bleiben. Aber ein paar andere Dinge wie Reifen, Lenker, Vorbau, Schaltwerk, Sattelstütze, Sattel werden schon ein wenig bringen.
Ein paar andere Teile werden wohl nur für die Optik getauscht, da muss ich mir noch was überlegen...

Erstmal den Rahmen cleanen!


----------



## daleipi (8. April 2014)

Ja die Tourney... absolut unsexy. ABER die schaltet bei unserem Bleiradl ohne Murren und Probleme wobei unser Kleiner die Drehschalter schon mal komplett durchwürgt um den richtigen Ganz zu finden. Und das Gewicht: Mehr als um die 120 Gramm weniger sind da eh nicht drin denk ich.
Haupttauschargument ist aber eben dass es so ein Nix-Schaltwerk ist mit blödem Namen. Oder?


----------



## michfisch (8. April 2014)

daleipi schrieb:


> Ja die Tourney... absolut unsexy. ABER die schaltet bei unserem Bleiradl ohne Murren und Probleme wobei unser Kleiner die Drehschalter schon mal komplett durchwürgt um den richtigen Ganz zu finden. Und das Gewicht: Mehr als um die 120 Gramm weniger sind da eh nicht drin denk ich.
> Haupttauschargument ist aber eben dass es so ein Nix-Schaltwerk ist mit blödem Namen. Oder?


Da aktuelle XTR Invers Schaltwerk meiner Tochter wiegt 195gr.! da geht doch noch was: Tourney vs. XTR


----------



## hakenschlag (8. April 2014)

das kenn ich hab grade ein specialized hotrock hier und ein stevens kids. lenker vorbau alles aus voll material und unser tourney schaltwerk hat es sogar über 400gr geschafft. unglaublich was die da verbauen.............. achja die suntour kurbel wog sage und schreibe knapp 1 kilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (8. April 2014)

hakenschlag schrieb:


> das kenn ich hab grade ein specialized hotrock hier und ein stevens kids. lenker vorbau alles aus voll material und unser tourney schaltwerk hat es sogar über 400gr geschafft. unglaublich was die da verbauen.............. achja die suntour kurbel wog sage und schreibe knapp 1 kilo


 Schon der Hammer wenn man bedenkt, dass der komplette Kurbelstrang eines CUBE 160 mit Plastikpedalen 1550gr. wiegt!!


----------



## gtbiker (8. April 2014)

Bei Kinderrädern wird halt nur Rotz und billigster Müll verbaut....und die Eltern bezahlen es gerne, ist ja fürs liebe Kind.


----------



## 6ix-pack (8. April 2014)

@Schaltwerk: das Tourney unsexy & schwer - da finde ich im Keller noch irgend etwas besseres! 

Der Rahmen erstrahlt mittlerweile in Alu-Raw-Optik und gefällt mir wunderbar.

So ging es los:
Erste Seite am Oberrohr angetestet:




Diesmal war es noch die Bohrmaschine, beim nächsten mal mache ich es mir leichter mit der chemischen Keule... 




Der letzte Rest muss auch noch runter:




Das vorläufige Ergebnis: 






Aber jetzt kommt der Hammer - die Waage "danach": 1207 g!!




Zur Erinnerung: 1672 g bevor es losging




 Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich auf dem Vorher-Bild noch den Steuersatz drin hatte - daher ziehen wir mal 150 g ab:

==> Bleibt eine Gewichtsersparnis von über 300 Gramm! 

Natürlich wird bei der Bohrmaschinen-Methode auch etwas Material abgetragen - entgegen dem abbeizen, was nur den Lack erwischt.
Aber in einem Bereich, der - vor allem bei kindlicher Belastung - absolut unbedenklich ist!

Echt super!

Hier mal mit der blauen Gabel Probe gesteckt:






Da werden jetzt noch ein paar blaue Elox-Teile dran kommen. So freue ich mich schon auf das Ergebnis!

Es geht weiter...

Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## trifi70 (8. April 2014)

Schade um die Farbe... und Respekt für Deinen Enthusiasmus.  Robuster Lack wiegt halt.  Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass Du am Lack mehr sparst als am Lenker... Allerdings muss der Rahmen nun zum Eloxierer, sonst ist die Ersparnis wieder futsch  Was hast Du vor? Nur Klarlack?


----------



## gtbiker (9. April 2014)

Wachs und gut ist, wiegt kaum was und hält ca 1/2 Jahr.


----------



## trifi70 (9. April 2014)

Interessant. Habe letzte Woche erst ein Rennrad mit Auto-Wachs behandelt. Auf Lack natürlich. Muss man für Alu roh was spezielles nehmen oder reicht da auch normales Wachs? Klingt irgendwie verlockend, gerade fürs Kinderrad. Man kombiniert ja zwei Vorteile: Gewichtsersparnis und Unanfälligkeit für Beschädigungen. Einfach nochmal drüberpolieren und gut. Allerdings wird nicht jedes Kind soon Silberpfeil akzeptieren, wa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (9. April 2014)

Kannst normales Wachs nehmen, das reicht. 
Alternativ könntest du auch Lackstifte kaufen und die Kids selbst ans Werk lassen, anschließend versiegeln, wiegt auch fast nix und ist nicht nur silber.


----------



## 6ix-pack (9. April 2014)

Ich habe mich auf den Post von @trifi70 auch schlau gemacht was eine gute Lösung ist und werde den Rahmen klar lackieren. Dann hab ich Ruhe... Bei Wachs wäre die Prozedur jedes halbe Jahr zu wiederholen? 
Ist mir etwas zu aufwändig für ein Kinderrad...

Oder ist das Aufträgen so viel einfacher als das einmalige lackieren?


----------



## trifi70 (9. April 2014)

Beim nackten Rahmen Auftragen 5-10min, drüberpolieren ebenso. Ob man bei rohem Alu beim späteren Nachwachsen vorher noch reinigen muss, weiß ich nicht. Probleme sind die Ecken und Stellen wo man schlecht drankommt, vor allem wenn die Komponenten montiert sind. Aber vermutlich hält das Wachs dort auch länger, wodurch sollte es abgerieben werden?

Die Idee mit den Farbtupfern is auch jut.


----------



## michfisch (10. April 2014)

Klarlack auf rohem Alu, dass hält von 12 bis Mittag! sieht nach 1-2 Jahren fürchterlich aus.
Roh lassen und mit ganz normalem Autowachs oder Bohnerwachs behandeln. Wenn es nach 1-2 Jahren eine neue Farbe geben soll, dann ist es leichter.
Michael


----------



## 6ix-pack (11. April 2014)

Hmm ok, dann versuche ich erstmal den Wachs.
Mist, hatte gerade schon eine Dose Klarlack bestellt... Aber solche Erfahrungen sind viel wert!

Habe mit dem RAW-Rahmen schon mal eine kleine Steckprobe mit alten und Restekistenteilen gemacht. Bilder stelle ich heute mal ein. Hier schon mal ein Vorgeschmack:


----------



## michfisch (11. April 2014)

*Sieht schon mal lecker aus.
Hier mal ein Bild von meinem RAW mit Wachs*


----------



## trolliver (11. April 2014)

Ja, gefällt mir sehr gut. Nackte Rahmen sind nicht meins, aber die Geometrie ist klasse, sehr stimmig.


----------



## 6ix-pack (11. April 2014)

Gefällt mir schon mal sehr gut!

Jetzt noch den Rahmen konservieren, Reifen gegen Mow Joes & Schläuche tauschen. Dann mal überlegen, wie blaue, hübsch kindgerechte decals aussehen könnten! 




Viele Grüße 
6ix-pack


----------



## michfisch (12. April 2014)

lass doch die Pneus, die sind doch okay!


----------



## 6ix-pack (13. April 2014)

Mit den Mow Joes + Schläuchen kann ich bei minimalem Einsatz noch ein halbes kilo sparen. Außerdem möchte der neue Besitzer unbedingt stollenreifen haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoShowJoe (6. Mai 2014)

Hi 6ix-pack,
gefällt mir sehr gut, das Radl, Du scheinst sehr effizient vorzugehen!
Hast Du die Reifen/Schläuche nun schon getauscht?
Bei welchem Gewicht bist Du gelandet?
Viele Grüße,
Marco


----------



## michfisch (6. Mai 2014)

gibt es denn schon ein Bild vom fertigen Radl?


----------



## 6ix-pack (6. Mai 2014)

NoShowJoe schrieb:


> Hi 6ix-pack,
> gefällt mir sehr gut, das Radl, Du scheinst sehr effizient vorzugehen!
> Hast Du die Reifen/Schläuche nun schon getauscht?
> Bei welchem Gewicht bist Du gelandet?
> ...



Hi,

die Reifen/Schläuche sind noch drauf.

Aktuelle Gewichtsersparnis durch moderaten Teiletausch (hauptsächlich Lenker/Vorbau/Sattelstütze + Schaltwerk) sowie Lack ab: 600 Gramm

Die aktuelle Lage hat sich etwas geändert:

Nach der letzten Tour am 1. Mai auf dem 16" Kidsbike waren wir der Meinung, das das kleine Bike vieeel zu klein ist. Daher wurde das Geburtstagsgeschenk im aktuellen Zustand vorab ausgegeben. 
Das war ein Fest mit leuchtenden Kinderaugen!! 

Weitere Modifikationen wie die gewünschten "Stollenreifen", Flaschenhalter, MarshGuard, etc. folgen dann Ende Sommer zum Geburtstag!

Wunderbar - er kam direkt gut mit dem großen Bike klar, obwohl ich dachte, wir müssten den Vorbau gegen einen kürzeren tauschen und auch das Bremsen sowie schalten klappte auf Anhieb sehr passabel!



Gruß
6ix-pack


----------



## 6ix-pack (6. Mai 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> gibt es denn schon ein Bild vom fertigen Radl?



Stimmt, die hätte ich euch bald unterschlagen:

Aktueller Stand - frisch zusammen geschraubt:






Erste Sitzprobe sowie Bremstest im Stand: 






Fazit:
Geht jetzt schon ab wie Zäpfchen!

Bitte keine Kommentare zur Brille:
"Papa, ich brauche deine Crossbrille, sonst hab ich soviel Wind in den Augen..."

Also ne alte Skibrille rausgekramt, die auch mal aufs Glas runterfallen darf...

Passt...


----------



## 6ix-pack (6. Mai 2014)

Hier mal die Gegenüberstellung Alt gegen Neu:

Steppenwolf Little Wolf 20" vs. BMW Kidsbike 16" (mit gepimpten Sattel)





Das große Bike geht bei uns jetzt ab 4,5 Jahren - das Kidsbike war ab 2,5 Jahren das Laufrad und wuchs bis jetzt mit.



PS: das Kidsbike steht bald zum Verkauf. Wer Interesse hat, bitte per PN... 


Gruß
6ix-pack


----------



## Biebertaler (7. Mai 2014)

Schickes Bike, da bekomm ich ja auch wieder Lust auf so ein Umbau 
Allerdings finde ich den Vorbau aktuell doch etwas zu lange für ein 20" Kinderrad.


----------



## 6ix-pack (8. Mai 2014)

Ach quatsch, früher waren bei uns doch auch 150mm / 0 Grad trumpf! ;-) *spass* überlege auch noch daran...


----------



## NoShowJoe (9. Mai 2014)

Hi 6Ixpack,
Kennst du das Baujahr des Little Wolf?
Vg,
Marco


----------



## 6ix-pack (9. Mai 2014)

NoShowJoe schrieb:


> Hi 6Ixpack,
> Kennst du das Baujahr des Little Wolf?
> Vg,
> Marco


Nein, leider nicht. Im Netz habe ich nur ein Bild gefunden und das jähr war nicht zu identifizieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoShowJoe (9. Mai 2014)

Ok, danke fürs schauen...so oder so habe ich gerade auch so ein Ding in der Bucht geschossen.
Mal sehen, was es daran zu schrauben gibt!


----------



## NoShowJoe (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
habe jetzt auch meinen Bucht-Fang im großen und ganze fertig.

Gekauft hab ich das ganze für 71€ incl. Gepäckträger, Nabendynamo und Schutzblechen, ansonsten wohl ziemlich im gepflegten Originalzustand:






Dann erstmal Nabendynamo raus:





Und dann die schwersten Klumpen abgebaut (Gepäckträger, Schaltwerkschutzbügel) bzw. ersetzt (Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze (war eh zu kurz), Schaltwerk, Reifen, Schläuche) und schon war es bei 9,1kg zu Gesamtkosten von ca. 170€ (Komponentenkosten ca. 100€):





Viele Grüße,
Marco


----------



## stevens28/2 (16. Mai 2014)

Und nun die schöne AluGabel 6061 T6 in Mattschwarz von Kubikes für 49€ und mit 530g nochmal ein halbes Kilo gespart!!

werde ich auch noch bestellen....

mfg


----------



## NoShowJoe (16. Mai 2014)

Passt die von der Einbaulänge?

Muss aber sowieso erst mal schauen wie die Pilotin mit dem neuen Gefährt zurecht kommt...


----------



## 6ix-pack (18. Mai 2014)

Wow *NoShowJoe*, das ist aber ein gutes Tuning gewesen!

Hier ist in der Zwischenzeit der Rahmen klarlackiert und einige Tuningteile sind angekommen, die aber für den Geburtstag aufgehoben werden.


----------



## NoShowJoe (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo 6ix-pack,
Ja, dank deiner gewogenen Gewichte wusste ich ja, wo sich das Tuning besonders lohnt.
Und ich habe mich oben sogar verschrieben: die 170 Euro beinhalten sogar schon das Rad an sich...und den Nabendynamo könnte ich ja wahrscheinlich sogar noch verkaufen.
Vielleicht baue ich dann aus der übrigen Felge und irgendeiner alten Nabe noch ein leichteres Hinterrad, da gibt es ja durchaus noch Potenzial.
Aber jetzt muss die beschenkte junge Dame das Radl erst mal schätzen lernen!
Vg,
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6ix-pack (21. Mai 2014)

Meine nächsten Tuningmaßnahmen sind auch schon angekommen!

Kurzer KCNC Vorbau 




Weiter Teile:


----------



## 6ix-pack (26. Juni 2014)

Hier für euch mal ein ein Bild vom ersten "echten Ausflug" - der Scott Junior Trophy beim bike-Festival in Willingen.

Im Bild die bikes Father & Son


----------



## Y_G (26. Juni 2014)

ich find das vom Son ja einfach mal cooler als das vom Dad


----------



## Floh (8. Juli 2014)

stevens28/2 schrieb:


> Und nun die schöne AluGabel 6061 T6 in Mattschwarz von Kubikes für 49€ und mit 530g nochmal ein halbes Kilo gespart!!
> 
> werde ich auch noch bestellen....
> 
> mfg


Hab den Anbieter gefunden aber die Gabel nicht einzeln? Bin ich blind oder wo muss ich gucken?


----------



## stevens28/2 (8. Juli 2014)

Floh schrieb:


> Hab den Anbieter gefunden aber die Gabel nicht einzeln? Bin ich blind oder wo muss ich gucken?


 Steht nicht im Shop...habe per Mail angefragt und die Antwort erhalten 530g und 49€.....


----------



## Floh (9. Juli 2014)

Oh, schön. Alternative für meine Carbongabel der ich nicht so recht traue.


----------



## MS1980 (9. Juli 2014)

Wieso traust der carbon gabel nicht?


----------



## Floh (9. Juli 2014)

Ist aus China  nee ganz ehrlich die Gabel ist eigentlich für diese 20" Commuter Bikes und von den Aufnahmen der V-Brake für ETRTO 451 nicht 406 so dass ich noch einen Adapter brauche der die Cantisockel runterbringt, und die Reifenfreiheit ist auch knapp.
Ist die Alu-Gabel 1 1/8 Ahead?


----------



## kawa116 (16. Juli 2014)

Gelöscht, weil gefunden.


----------



## turboquattro (17. Juli 2014)

Gut gemacht

einzig der Vorbau sieht etwas lang aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6ix-pack (21. Juli 2014)

turboquattro schrieb:


> Gut gemacht
> 
> einzig der Vorbau sieht etwas lang aus.



Der Vorbau wurde bereits durch den kleinen KCNC (Bild auf der vorherigen Seite) getauscht.

Bald gibt es noch ein großes Update, da der besagte Geburtstag ansteht - da kommen dann die restlichen Teile dran, die schon hier warten...



Im übrigen hat der kleine Fahrer in der Zwischenzeit das Schalten im Fahrbetrieb gut verinnerlicht.
Es ist zwar immer noch viel "Papa, ich bin im Xten Gang, in welchem fährst du gerade?", aber es nimmt langsam ab...

Gruß
6ix-pack


----------



## Floh (25. Juli 2014)

Habe kubikes mal angeschrieben. Bis Oktober ist ja noch Zeit, um die in Ral 3002 zu lackieren.


----------



## 6ix-pack (27. Juli 2014)

Heute wurden die letzten Umbauten vorgenommen:

Vorher:




Die neuen Teile:




Dann ging es los:
- Reifen + Schläuche (Mow Joe + Schwalbe super Light) -> Sparen noch mal über 500 Gramm
- Aufkleber (Race-mäßig - wie bei Papa...)
- farbige Zughüllen
- vorderer Schnellspanner
- Mini-Flaschenhalten & -Flasche 0,3l von Scott
- optionale "Schutzbleche" - Marshguard-Mini + Ass-Saver (selfmade)

Ich finde, das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen:













Zum Vergleich - der Urzustand:





Morgen ist Geburtstag - der Fahrer wird 5. Damit muss er jetzt erstmal bis zum 2./3. Schuljahr hinkommen! 

Ach so, Endgewicht: 8,5 Kg

Ich freue mich schon riesig auf die Übergabe.
Der Umbau hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

Wie findet ihr es?


Gruß
6ix-pack


----------



## cbert80 (27. Juli 2014)

ich find's gut


----------



## Floh (28. Juli 2014)

Ich ooch. Cooles Farbdesign, konsequent durchgezogen.
Nur die alten Shimano-Schaltwerke mit ihrer Riesen-Schleife, die quasi sagt "Hallo Ast, lass mich an Dir hängenbleiben" habe ich verbannt. Entweder SRAM, die waren schon immer sinniger von der Art wie der Zug ins Schaltwerk reinläuft, oder eins von den neueren Shadow-Schaltwerken.


----------



## Y_G (7. August 2014)

deutliche Verbesserung zum Ausgangsmaterial


----------

